# [SOLVED] Command And Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Installation Problem



## johnlouise040 (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello guys, I have a problem installing Tiberium Wars,
To explain my problem specifically, I'll include some step by step process I did before the error.

1st: Inserted the CD1 of Tiberium Wars (I clicked Install and so on)
2nd: It asked me to insert CD2 (and I did insert disk 2)
3rd: It asked me to insert CD1 (this is the problem)

Explanation - I did inserted the disk 1 then pressed "OK" after a few seconds
it asked me to insert disk 1 again. (This is my problem)

I hope you guys can help me out with this thanks

P.S. No error messages appeared while installing it.
The only problem is when it asks me to insert the disk 1


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Command And Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Installation Problem*

Hi there. Welcome to TSF.

First things first, could you please just give the disc a quick physical check, to make sure there are no scratches or dirt on it.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Command And Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Installation Problem*

Hello,
after you follow Lord Sirian's suggestion, what you can do is to copy the whole 2 DVD contain to your HDD and install the game from there and see what happens


----------



## johnlouise040 (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Command And Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Installation Problem*



Lord Sirian said:


> Hi there. Welcome to TSF.
> 
> First things first, could you please just give the disc a quick physical check, to make sure there are no scratches or dirt on it.


Thanks for the reply sir,
I fixed the problem myself, My driver sometimes is having hard time reading the first disk. I just tried it over and over again, then suddenly it continued to install.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## johnlouise040 (Nov 13, 2010)

*Re: Command And Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars Installation Problem*



RockmasteR said:


> Hello,
> after you follow Lord Sirian's suggestion, what you can do is to copy the whole 2 DVD contain to your HDD and install the game from there and see what happens


Got it fixed and it is running now Rock
thanks for the reply


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

glad to see you managed to fix it, have a good time playing the game
it's really good


----------



## johnlouise040 (Nov 13, 2010)

Yeah, enjoying it a lot.


----------

